# Who Would You Choose? AI Nubian Sire Prospects...



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

So since a breeder near me has sold nearly all her Nubians she is now offering her stash of Nubian semen for sale. Several bucks are from Lakeshore Farms and several are from Kastdemur's. Rather than look each one up and burn my eyeballs out staring at the computer screen I thought I would let you guys help me choose 

The doe I am planning to AI's pedigree is here: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001594065 I don't have any good current pics of her but will try to get some tomorrow. The main things she needs improvement on are definitely levelness and length of rump and depth of body. She has never technically freshened, but last year she had a precocious udder and from what I saw of it she needed help with her fore udder attachments and more height in the rear. Her dam didn't have great fore attachments either and also needed help with the rear attachments. She was bred last fall but lost her kids about a month before she was due so she isn't a virgin, but isn't a senior doe either.

Anyways here is the list of bucks to choose from:

*B Lakeshore-Farms Allied Force (I have seen a daughter of this buck: Riverside Ranch AF Sweet Pea)

*B Lakeshore-Farms E Excalade

*B Lakeshore DL Perfect Storm (You can see info on him here: http://www.biogenicsltd.com/n520.html )

*B Kastdemur's Hasta La Vista

*B Kastdemur's King of the Hill

*B Kastdemur's Full Disclosure

*B Kastdemur's Oh Dan

*B Kastdemur's Beauxdacious

Cam's-Menagerie Dumas Walker

All of the Kastdemur's bucks can be found on the Kastdemur's website either under the Nubian Herd Sires page or the Nubian Reference page: kastdemurs.com/


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

*B Kastdemur's Hasta La Vista
*B Kastdemur's King of the Hill
*B Kastdemur's Full Disclosure

These would be my top picks, but what are you breeding for?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I want milk production and showability. The doe I am AI'ing mostly needs help in the rump and body capacity area. Her dam had a decent udder, but did have a pocket in front and could have had better teat placement. This doe's sire is sired by Kastdemur's Good Deed who is the littermate sister to Kastdemur's Temerity and out of Kastdemur's Audacity so I do think using the Kastdemur's genetics would be best for this doe as the bloodlines would be more similar and should mesh better. Her dam is from the Hill's Acres herd and has Goldthwaite, Cream-Of-Kansas, Pruitville's and a little Kastdemur's in her bloodlines.

Here is a pic of her dam and her dam's udder the day she was linear appraised. Also a pic of my does' sire also the day he was linear appraised. Last pic is of the doe I am going to AI about 2 months ago right after being clipped, not the best pic but will give a general idea of what she looks like.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Cadence said:


> *B Kastdemur's Hasta La Vista
> *B Kastdemur's King of the Hill
> *B Kastdemur's Full Disclosure
> 
> These would be my top picks, but what are you breeding for?


I'm going to second this.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Kastdemur's Full Disclosure's sire X Temerity (genetics you have) = Time in a Bottle and AMAZING buck. 

If you made me just pick one, this is the semen I would get.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Kastdemur's Full Disclosure's sire X Temerity (genetics you have) = Time in a Bottle and AMAZING buck.
> 
> If you made me just pick one, this is the semen I would get.


 i agree if you have to get one this would be it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not sure yet if I will get more than one or not, but looks like the consensus is Full Disclosure  If I get more I'll try for one of the other Kastdemur's bucks since I do think those would be the best fit for this doe and her kids in the future.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

A Full Disclosure x Temerity daughter:

http://www.kastdemurs.com/nubianjuniors.html


----------

